# what do i do



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I have a hen rain. She is storm's baby. So she us so special to me. And today i noticed that she was walking funny. That brought me back to what happened to fire and penny. So i picked her up and looked at her. And there a roo spur wound on her thigh. It is so bad. Like alot of her skin is peeled down. We are trying to help her. We cleaned the wound. Then we cliped some fethers back. We pulled up her skin over her wound and push a guze on it and vet raped it up. We isolated her. I just don't want my baby dead. Am i doing the right thing for her?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sounds like your doing the right thing, I'm sorry to hear she isn't doing well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's time to trim the rooster's spurs. Past time. 

How many roosters are there with the hens?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's time to trim the rooster's spurs. Past time.
> 
> How many roosters are there with the hens?


There are curitly 6 breeding roos and 5 not bredding. And we have 15 hens. We are going to trim the keeper's spurs to night. We are keeping three. Also this is my hurt hen. It's kinda messy because she spilled her foos and water and of course she is a chicken so she pooped in there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, I'm sad to hear she's not doing well, hope she'll heal!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, I'm sad to hear she's not doing well, hope she'll heal!


Me to me to


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hope she heals up fast!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Hope she heals up fast!


Yeah. She probably hurts alot.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I have a hen rain. She is storm's baby. So she us so special to me. And today i noticed that she was walking funny. That brought me back to what happened to fire and penny. So i picked her up and looked at her. And there a roo spur wound on her thigh. It is so bad. Like alot of her skin is peeled down. We are trying to help her. We cleaned the wound. Then we cliped some fethers back. We pulled up her skin over her wound and push a guze on it and vet raped it up. We isolated her. I just don't want my baby dead. Am i doing the right thing for her?


Update on rain she doing good. Het wound is healing nice. But she is board.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's probably lonely since she has none of her flock with her. 

Did you cut those spurs yet? Or pull all of the roos out. This has happened a few too many times.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Like Robin said cut their Spurs. 

I'm glad to hear she is healing!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Like Robin said cut their Spurs.
> 
> I'm glad to hear she is healing!


same!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> same!


Yeah i care so much about her.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah i care so much about her.


I bet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Any progress @Chick named small fri?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Any progress @Chick named small fri?


Yeah she out in the chick run geting some freedom.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah she out in the chick run geting some freedom.


Sometimes I wish I was a chicken, just roaming free.....


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a chicken, just roaming free.....


Um ok...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah she out in the chick run geting some freedom.


That's good. Is she still walking funny?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's good. Is she still walking funny?


Yeah i mean she's not done healing. But she is doing great.😀


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah i mean she's not done healing. But she is doing great.😀


Awesome!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Quick update on rain. She is almost completely healed. She justs nedd to finish the deep part. She even has pin fethers where the wound was. But she does have a scar and a deformity. Where her peeled skin was that we pulled up, her skin saged so it healed with a lump of skin in her thigh. She's still happy though. I have have many chickens with deformities. To me that just makes them even more special.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm glad to hear she is recovering! Did you ever get around to clipping all of you're roosters spurs?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Great


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm glad to hear she is recovering! Did you ever get around to clipping all of you're roosters spurs?


No but we really need to rain got her scab peed and my roo hazelnut is jabbing hin self with his spurs. So still chaotic at my house.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Update on rain. It's been about 1 month. She doing great. Although she still up with us. She has a large bald spot still and a scab. Today she walked up out of the dog yard to my patio, then she activated my motion sensor light. So i came out into my screen room open the door. Rain walked in. Opened her crate and she walked in to go to sleep. Update on the spurs. Today me and my dad cliped hazelnut's spurs. Only nicked the quick on one of them. So there's your update


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is great news. I like the whole I have my private quarters thing and I want you to let me enter it. You might have a permanent house chicken in the making.

I'm glad you guys finally got at those spurs. They can be removed totally if you want to look it up to see how that's done.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That is great news. I like the whole I have my private quarters thing and I want you to let me enter it. You might have a permanent house chicken in the making.
> 
> I'm glad you guys finally got at those spurs. They can be removed totally if you want to look it up to see how that's done.


We don't like to do that because my roos protect my hens. Also i yhink your right.


----------

